# Advice On Making My Own Bands



## joeymega (May 13, 2012)

So i decided that I want to start making my own bands out of Theraband gold, but I don't really know where to start. Where do you guys get your cutting boards and what do you use to cut it? What are the common lengths to cut it at? If I'm using it mainly for target practice, should I taper? I'm pretty new to this so any information at all would help. Thanks in advance


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

art stores or craft stores are a good plce to start. look for a rotary cutter and 12" mat (minimum) start with a steel ruler and cut 20 mm wide straight strips. that's a good starting point for target shooting. good luck!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

http://www.walmart.com/ip/OLFA-Gridded-Cutting-Mat/17337988?findingMethod=rr
http://www.walmart.com/ip/OLFA-Standard-Rotary-Cutter-45mm/17337992?findingMethod=rr

These two items and a steel rule are what you need.
For starters I would cut 3/4" wide x 9" long for target shooting, then experiment from there.
. . . don't forget to get leather for pouches. Or buy them from Rayshot or Performance Catapults here on the forum.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Check out past posts on this topic. Good luck!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Head on down to the Tutorials section. You will find good info there on making band sets.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

craft and hobbie stores are very expensive, target, walmart both cost in the neighborhood of 1/2 the price


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

Don't forget you can get cheap rotary blades at Harbor Freight.


----------



## joeymega (May 13, 2012)

Thanks guys! Can't wait to get startedd


----------

